
Book Skin in the Game: Hidden Asymmetries in Daily Life - jxub
https://www.amazon.com/Skin-Game-Hidden-Asymmetries-Daily/dp/042528462X
======
fjk
If you want to get an idea of what the book is all about, Taleb has posted
several chapters and excerpts on Medium. Here’s one of them, on “The Logic of
Risk Taking”:

[https://medium.com/incerto/the-logic-of-risk-
taking-107bf410...](https://medium.com/incerto/the-logic-of-risk-
taking-107bf41029d3)

~~~
mcphage
Thanks, this is more useful than an Amazon link to a book which isn’t out yet.

~~~
jxub
Yes, I kinda gotten carried away by the hype. While NNT has just a couple of
interesting points, what I relly like are the anecdotes of his interesting
life or from his non-iconoclastic knowledge map.

